# Geniego and Samsung Tab 4



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried using the Geniego App with the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4?
I have a tab 3 and the Gieniego app does not work with it.
Thinking of upgrading to the Tab 4 but would like to know if it works first.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

The app doesn't work with my Dell Venue 8 worth Android Kit Kat either.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Does that mean it's not working with the Samsung Galaxy S5 either?


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

It varies, The App works with my Galaxy S-II phone but not with the Galaxy Tab 3
When you call D** for support they jack you around and then point at their web site and say these are the only supported devices:

OS V2.3.4 to 4.1. OS 4.2 support coming soon
Compatible devices include:
Android OS 2.3.5 to 4.2.4
Samsung Galaxy S
Samsung Galaxy S2
Samsung Galaxy S3
Samsung Galaxy S4
Samsung Galaxy Note 2
Droid RAZR
Droid Bionic
HTC EVO 4G
Other Android devices have not yet been tested to work with the GenieGO app. Please check back later as we continue to add devices to the supported list.

I dont't think this list has changed in the last six months.
Considering the number of Android devices out there, this list is pathetic.
The people who developed this app should be fired!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I wouldn't go by the web list. That should be updated.
At the top it states OS V4.2 is coming soon.
But as many of us know, it works with OS V4.4.x Kit Kat on many devices.

Not all.

Imagine what companies have to go through to code for Android. While I like Android and have one, if you are an app developer, its far more work to code for Androids than Apple. 
First thing is you need deep pockets because you need to purchase most phones and tablets. Quite expensive. Full price, not subsidized phones.
Manufacturers do not give away hardware except to a few companies.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

> I wouldn't go by the web list. That should be updated.
> At the top it states OS V4.2 is coming soon.
> But as many of us know, it works with OS V4.4.x Kit Kat on many devices.
> 
> ...


I guess that's my main issue, They don't even seem to be trying keep the device list up to date. So you have no idea what will work and what won't.
You go out and spend hundreds of $$$ and have no idea until you load the App if it's going to work or not. I purchased my Tab 3 especially for traveling with the desire to catch up on shows from my DVR. If smaller companies that are bringing out apps for Android are compatible across multiple devices then D** should be able to as well.
I would even be willing to pay for the App if it would work across more Android devices.
I cannot think of another App that won't run on both my S-II and Tab 3.

Also have a gripe with the Technical assistance people when you call. They seem to have no idea how this is supposed to work.
I spoke to one who told me that they had a replacement now and had me download the "Directv" app. Walked me through connecting it to my recorders and asked if I could see my recordings (Yes I could) and said that it was fixed. Of course it didn't occur to me at the time that it only worked because I was on my home network.

Well I'll stop the rant and get off the soapbox. I guess I'll just wait until my contract is up and switch to someone else.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dazed&confuzed said:


> If smaller companies that are bringing out apps for Android are compatible across multiple devices then D** should be able to as well.


So DirecTV is supposed to support every single Android smartphone in the fuel right now....?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> Also have a gripe with the Technical assistance people when you call. They seem to have no idea how this is supposed to work.
> I spoke to one who told me that they had a replacement now and had me download the "Directv" app. *Walked me through connecting it to my recorders and asked if I could see my recordings (Yes I could) and said that it was fixed. Of course it didn't occur to me at the time that it only worked because I was on my home network.*


What does that mean? 
You see content at home and can prepare and download it?

What doesn't work when you aren't at home?


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> What does that mean?
> You see content at home and can prepare and download it?
> 
> What doesn't work when you aren't at home?


I probably didn't explain very well.
The Geniego App does not work at all on my Galaxy Tab 3 it hangs on a black screen when opening.
So I cannot prepare and download any content to it. Does work on the Win7 laptop but that is very cumbersome to try to watch anything.
When I called "Technical Assistance" we tried several things to get the app to run.
It seemed like he was reading from a script, eventually he said that they have this new app that does the same thing.
He had me download a new version of the "DirectTV" App. (Not the Geniego App.)
He walked me through connecting it to my network & receivers (I was on my home network sitting 6 feet away from the receivers.)
When completed he asked if I could see my playlists and if the programs would play. (Of course being on my home network I could) And he said that it was all taken care of.
What I didn't realize at the time is with that App you have to be on your home network for it to work.
Away from home, all you get is programs available for streaming nothing from the playlist.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

peds48 said:


> So DirecTV is supposed to support every single Android smartphone in the fuel right now....?


I have been a DTV subscriber for more than 20 years and I think they should support a lot more than they do.
The Geniego App has not been updated since Dec 10, 2013?
The Samsung Galaxy series have been out for years and there are a lot of their devices out there.

The local cable company is able to download from their recorders.
And their App works fine on my tab, a neighbor has cable and we tried it out.

That list has not been updated in over 6 months. I think the Geniego was brought out just so they could point to it and say "We have live streaming too!" to offset the streaming that is available on cable. But if it only works with a select few devices then it's not really a true statement.

But that's just my $0.02


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

8 months ago, Samsung, Asus and Lenovo accounted for a greater tablet market share than iPad. It would seem to me the most recent models from at least these three vendors should be supported.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/30/idc-tablet-share-q3-2013/


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dazed&confuzed said:


> He walked me through connecting it to my network & receivers (I was on my home network sitting 6 feet away from the receivers.)
> When completed he asked if I could see my playlists and if the programs would play. (Of course being on my home network I could) And he said that it was all taken care of.
> What I didn't realize at the time is with that App you have to be on your home network for it to work.
> Away from home, all you get is programs available for streaming nothing from the playlist.


You have to be on your home network in order to stream the recordings or to transcode and download them to your device. Once they are downloaded to the device you can watch them on the road, just like with the old Nomad/Genie Go app. I don't remember the exact steps to get it to transcode and copy to your device off the top of my head, but the option should have been there on the same screen when you were looking at your recordings and streaming them.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> 8 months ago, Samsung, Asus and Lenovo accounted for a greater tablet market share than iPad. It would seem to me the most recent models from at least these three vendors should be supported.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/30/idc-tablet-share-q3-2013/


and that is exactly the "problem" it takes many manufacturers with hundreds of different models to do what Apple does with a few SKUs


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> and that is exactly the "problem" it takes many manufacturers with hundreds of different models to do what Apple does with a few SKUs


I think you're missing my point re: the 2013 shipments. Just the currently shipping models from those 3 vendors outsold the iPads, Test those for compatibility and between Samsung, Asus, Lenovo and Apple, you know at least 60% of the currently shipping tablet market is compatible, in addition to the older units that were already compatible.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> I think you're missing my point re: the 2013 shipments. Just the currently shipping models from those 3 vendors outsold the iPads, Test those for compatibility and between Samsung, Asus, Lenovo and Apple, you know at least 60% of the currently shipping tablet market is compatible, in addition to the older units that were already compatible.


and how many SKUs came from those 3 vendors?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And with every release of software, you have to test not only the new best sellers, but ALL of the older existing units.

Not only do you have to test the various carrier models - or wifi only - you have to test new, clean installations vs. updates.

It can become an insurmountable task very quickly.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> and how many SKUs came from those 3 vendors?


I don't know what was currently shipping back in Q3, but I'm not sure _every _SKU has to be tested. E.g., there are currently about a dozen Galaxy Note Pros and a half dozen Galaxy Tab 4s available, ATM. Looks like the main differences are screen sizes and/or which carriers they support.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> I don't know what was currently shipping back in Q3, but I'm not sure _every _SKU has to be tested. E.g., there are currently about a dozen Galaxy Note Pros and a half dozen Galaxy Tab 4s available, ATM. Looks like the main differences are screen sizes and/or *which carriers they support.*


that is another problem, unlike Apple where they "drive" the software, with Android carries get to "pick and choose"

Every SKU is different and to guaranteed that it works, it must be tested, otherwise we would be having this discussion


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Let my try to explain it this way.
Consider just the Samsung Tab line.
How many models have been available since the first one?

According to Wikipedia, this is the list:
Galaxy Tab / Galaxy Tab 7.0http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_series#Galaxy_Tab_.2F_Galaxy_Tab_7.0
Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plushttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_series#Galaxy_Tab_7.0_Plus
 Galaxy Tab 7.7http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_series#Galaxy_Tab_7.7
Galaxy Tab 8.9http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_series#Galaxy_Tab_8.9
Galaxy Tab 10.1http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_series#Galaxy_Tab_10.1
Galaxy Tab 10.1v
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_series#Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_2
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4
Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro
Samsung Galaxy Tab S
Other Samsung tablets
Galaxy Note
Nexus 10

Now consider the first few were Android 3.0 and then 3.1 and 3.2 if I recall correctly.
Then we had the 4 series.
And with Kit Kat, Google made some changes to the memory structure of writing to SD cards.

Just keeping up with these above for every iteration every time Directv up-rev'd the app and every time Google up rev's the OS (or the carrier makes mods), is quite time consuming. And then there's the expense of purchasing these. Samsung is not giving them away.
Then add in the phones. And this is just one manufacturer.
I too would like to see better evolution of the GG products for Android but I do understand the problems a company has keeping up.
And the ones that seem simple, don't have MPAA and other encryption requirements to deal with.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Let my try to explain it this way.
> Consider just the Samsung Tab line.
> How many models have been available since the first one?
> 
> ...


Exactly my point!


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> You have to be on your home network in order to stream the recordings or to transcode and download them to your device. Once they are downloaded to the device you can watch them on the road, just like with the old Nomad/Genie Go app. I don't remember the exact steps to get it to transcode and copy to your device off the top of my head, but the option should have been there on the same screen when you were looking at your recordings and streaming them.


I think you are misunderstanding the problem. The Geniego App does not run AT ALL on the Samsung Tab 3.
If I could get it to transcode I would be happy.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Are you saying that you can transcode with the regular DirecTV App. (Not the Geniego App)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the problem. The Geniego App does not run AT ALL on the Samsung Tab 3.
> If I could get it to transcode I would be happy.
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Are you saying that you can transcode with the regular DirecTV App. (Not the Geniego App)


You can transcode with any of the clients. Once it's on GG you can then download to any other working client. Not sure this will help you if it doesn't run at all on the Tab.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

> You can transcode with any of the clients. Once it's on GG you can then download to any other working client. Not sure this will help you if it doesn't run at all on the Tab.


OK, I didn't misunderstand. The client (What I call the Geniego App) will not run on the Tab 3.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> OK, I didn't misunderstand. The client (What I call the Geniego App) will not run on the Tab 3.


Is that the Tab 3 7,8 or 10" version?
All 3 have different CPU's. Illustrates the android complexity doesn't it?

And for "not run", does that mean not launch? not load? not authenticate? not display content?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dazed&confuzed said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the problem. The Geniego App does not run AT ALL on the Samsung Tab 3.
> If I could get it to transcode I would be happy.
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Are you saying that you can transcode with the regular DirecTV App. (Not the Geniego App)


Maybe I am mistaken, but I thought the Genie Go functionality has been included in the regular DirecTV app for Android now, like it has for the iPad?


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

> Is that the Tab 3 7,8 or 10" version?
> All 3 have different CPU's. Illustrates the android complexity doesn't it?
> 
> And for "not run", does that mean not launch? not load? not authenticate? not display content?


Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 (I wanted "Big" screen)
Will not launch, Starts to open to a black screen and never goes any further. Sometimes will get "The App has stopped responding"



> Maybe I am mistaken, but I thought the Genie Go functionality has been included in the regular DirecTV app for Android now, like it has for the iPad?


I will have to check when I get home. I don't see anything in the App description that mentions it.


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Far as I know, The DTV app and GenieGo are still separate for Android. At least with the versions I am running. 
I have a Galaxy S5 and Note 10.1 (2014 edition), both with KitKat 4.4.2, and GenieGo works fine on both.


----------



## shmed (Feb 24, 2008)

I have Samsung Galaxy tab 2 10.1 and GenieGo works well with it.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

> I have Samsung Galaxy tab 2 10.1 and GenieGo works well with it.


Cripes, Maybe I need to sell my Tab 3 and go buy a Tab 2


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I initially had problems with the app running on my Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 until I was told by another member to turn off developer options in settings. That was all I needed to get the app working. You might give that a try.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a Tab 3 10.1 and I tried turning on and then off developer options. GenieGo still hangs on launch. All I get is the "black screen."


----------



## jimyr9595 (Dec 12, 2012)

GenioGo app works fine on my Galaxy Tab 3 7". 

That being said, I just discovered one new issue last week after upgrading to V4.4.2 android. The GenioGo App will no longer will download to a custom location (or least not one to the SD). So its stuck on "waiting to prepare" and "waiting to download". The default (onboard) storage location seems to work ok. Other devices it still worked fine on.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

> I have a Tab 3 10.1 and I tried turning on and then off developer options. GenieGo still hangs on launch. All I get is the "black screen."


Exact same thing that I get.
I like the B-24 avatar you have.



> GenioGo app works fine on my Galaxy Tab 3 7".
> 
> That being said, I just discovered one new issue last week after upgrading to V4.4.2 android. The GenioGo App will no longer will download to a custom location (or least not one to the SD). So its stuck on "waiting to prepare" and "waiting to download". The default (onboard) storage location seems to work ok. Other devices it still worked fine on.


Really strange that it works on the 7" but not on the 10.1", I wonder if there are differences in the processor and/or video chips?

About ready to go buy a "shudder" windows tablet.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks,

There is a different processor in the 10.1. The Tab 3 10.1 has an Intell processor and the new Tab 4 is a Qualcom. I think it is a Snap dragon. I can not find what type of processor the Tab 3 7.0 has. Every thing I read says it is a mystery processor. 

GenieGo is not the first app I could not get to work on the Tab 3 10.1. Flash will not work and therefore Amazon Instant will not work. 

Both GenieGo and Flash (Amazon Instart) work fine on my Samsung Galaxy 3. That phone uses a Qualcom processor.

It is definitley a head scratcher.


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

I also have the Samsung Tab 4. I downloaded the GenieGo app and when I activate it it says my Directv GenieGo was not found. I have a HR34-700 and it is connected directly to my Verizon WiFI DSL modem. I am getting a strong wifi signal to my tablet. I do have the regular Directv app and that works just fine. How can I fix this issue exactly?


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

I also tried manually inputting the serial number of my HR34-700 and that wouldn't take either


----------



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

I also tried doing it from my Galaxy s3. That is one of the devices listed on the site. That didn't work either


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tae111 said:


> I also have the Samsung Tab 4. I downloaded the GenieGo app and when I activate it it says my Directv GenieGo was not found. I have a HR34-700 and it is connected directly to my Verizon WiFI DSL modem. I am getting a strong wifi signal to my tablet. I do have the regular Directv app and that works just fine. How can I fix this issue exactly?


 which GenieGo do you have and how is it connected to the Internet. How is your HR34 connected to the Internet?

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

tae111 said:


> I also have the Samsung Tab 4. I downloaded the GenieGo app and when I activate it it says my Directv GenieGo was not found. I have a HR34-700 and it is connected directly to my Verizon WiFI DSL modem. I am getting a strong wifi signal to my tablet. I do have the regular Directv app and that works just fine. How can I fix this issue exactly?


You need to purchase a GenieGo, it is not just the app or Genie (HR3/44)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> You need to purchase a GenieGo, it is not just the app or Genie (HR3/44)


Good point, I assumed that the user already had a GenieGO.


----------

